# Frank's New Shipment



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got an email of Frank's Aquarium new shipment

so I am going to post it here

Rili Shrimp
Green Neon Shrimp
Orange Dwarf Shrimp
Extra Large Mountain / Rock Shrimp
Mexican Dwarf Lobster
Golden Dot Danios < looks like Galaxy
Purple Harlequinn Rosbara
Spikey Algae Eating Snail


----------

